# Meow! Hi!



## Kitty Kat (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi, I'm from michigan and i have 5 cats.

This looks like a nice forum!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard, I love to see fellow Michiganders around here.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi kitty kat, welcome


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi KittyKat!

Welcome to the Cat Forum.

Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Kitty Kat! I hope you enjoy the forums. There are lots of fun, interesting and informative subjects here-and lots of nice people.


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi Kitty Kat and welcome... as Padunk said, it's nice to see Michiganders here... Also, I am sure you'll find this forum as addictive as the rest of us... can't wait to see pics of your cats!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Post some pictures soon.... :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome ..yes pictures are a must! :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes, it is a very nice forum. Wecome!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi there welcome, this is a great forum and so addictive. 5 cats you have to tell us more about them and post some pics if you can


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

